# Where can I buy these?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The mat doesn't need tread on it. Have you called the company that built the trailer, for the window gasket? If they no longer use that style, I would call RV surplus stores.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It's an 88 trailet so they're no longer in business unless I try Hawk. And how doesnt it need tread? It's for the ramp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The pattern on rubber mat is usually just visually appealing. I've seen smooth, ribbed, tread plate designs, raised circles and they all worked just fine. It ads nothing to the function in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you tried this place for parts?(found it in a Google search)
Trail-et Horse Trailers, Bumper Pull, Gooseneck Trailers, Living Quarters

You also might try doing a search for corrugated or ribbed rubber mats and see what you come up with. The ribs might provide a little more traction if laid horizontal than a regular stall mat for your ramp. Otherwise you might try those tacky strips they use for boat docks on your boards? I don't know I never actually owned a trailer with ramp..LOL.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Our trailer ramp has a rubber mat without any ridges or tread and We've never had a problem with it getting slick. Those rubber mats are pretty tacky all by themselves.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

That's weird. We had a rubber mat on ours and it was worn and got pretty slick and was horrible in the rain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Years ago laths were nailed to the ramp about every 12". If the horse's foot started to slide the lath would stop it. This is lighter and a lot cheaper than matting.


----------

